# egg sharing for reduced IVF treatment help



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

well our 3rd IUI failed as of yesterday and we are now on the waiting list for IVF (NHS) which is between 12-18 months in CARU.  We have been thinking of egg share for a long time as a friend of ours was going to do it, but then paid private instead, anyway she told me yesterday that i only have to pay for the **** fee and maybe the fee to see the specialist,as all the screening can be done by my GP and my DH GP, we had all the screening in October last year, will this still be valid? any help would be appreciated


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya honey

Welcome to the Egg Share Board

Some clinics say the tests are valid for 6 months and some for 12 so first off you would need to find a clinic and enquire

there are a couple of threads which may help on ths board

This thread gives info on what clincs offer egg sharing

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63791.0

This next thread gives useful information for egg sharers

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82557.0

There is also an egg share chat in the chat room on 14th May (normally first monday of the month)

and also the egg share chit chat thread where the egg sharers and those starting out (just like you) get together for a chat to ask questions and share their experience as well as chat about day to day stuff too!

Heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91933.0

hope this helps

Emxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Gorgeous Paws,

I have just been accepted for eggshare. I think your tests need to be within 6 months of having them. It might be advisable to go and get the Hiv one done asap  because you will need to repeat it again for a 2nd time 3 months later before tx starts. Quite a good thing whilst you are thinking of a clinic to go to.

I did this and it has helped me move through the process quicker. I shall now be starting the pill next week ready to be matched and then sniff when told. They do like all results in beforehand so what you can get done now whilst waiting will quicken your process. It might be an idea to get the syphilis, hep b and c done too. Fsh also. not all Gps do it for free so peak to your doc. 
good luck hun

mitch
xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks both for the info, i rang my gp yesterday and he will do all he can to help cut down costs by us, which i may say i am shocked, as my GP is a bit tight so i am really stunned, apparently he is helping around 3 couples egg share in my surgery at the moment and they have not had to pay much at all, thanks again and i'll keep you posted


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope all works out for you don't forget to the Hiv done straight away though because you can be ready to go quite quickly at it is a pain having to wait 12 weeks between the tests 

mitch
xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mitch, the london womens clinic Cardiff contacted me yesterday and told me that a consultation would have to be first, but they are fine about my GP doing tests and said that many GPs do theres for couples, the fee fr consultation is £225 though, so have to pay this initially, but saving a fortune with the tests and i'm chuffed to bits, it's a small price compared to the qotes we have been getting for private IVF


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Georges Paws

Do you have o pay for anything else? See we only pay hfea fee, no payment for consultation or anything. I know some clinics are different. I am with Lister in London, I felt so comfortable when I walked in, that was how I knew it was the right clinic for me   

Is the drugs free too?

mitch
xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

george paws

i have egg-shared twice with the cardiff LWC - PM me if you want any info - there are extras i had to pay for.....

which GP are you with? my gp in cardiff won't pay for anything  


ritz


----------

